# Bikeurlaub in den Alpen



## Caro2305 (30. März 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich würde gerne im Sommer diesen Jahres einen Bikeurlaub mit meinem Freund machen. 
Wir würden gerne in die Alpen fahren und suchen gerade nach einer guten Location.
Wir wollen schöne, flowige Trails fahren, technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll aber auch nicht zu langweilig (keine breiten Forstwege bergab) in einem schönen Gelände. 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps und Erfahrungen oder sogar Bikerouten?

Wir haben nach ein bisschen Recherche die Region Vinschgau entdeckt, habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank für zahlreiche Tipps


----------



## Schnitte (31. März 2013)

Saalbach Hinterglemm ist sehr schön und empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (31. März 2013)

Saalbach


----------



## simply-out (31. März 2013)

Der Vinschgau ist absolut toll... 
Ich bin nicht so ein Fan von Saalbach... Die Lifte sind natürlich super!
Wenn Ihr gerne viel hoch-Gondelt.

Die einzige Bahn im Vinschgau z. B. Latsch (St. Martin im Kofel) nimmt nur am frühen Morgen und am späten Nachmittag Biker mit. Die Bimmelbahn, die durch das Tal fährt nimmt auch Räder mit, aber Ihr müsst früh aufstehen, denn die Bahn ist bei vielen sehr beliebt und schnell zu voll, so dass ihr mit den Bikes nicht mehr reinkommt.
Die Vinschgau-Biker bieten geführte Touren an, aber einige Trails (z. B. tschilli-Trail) sind auch ganz gut ausgeschildert. Wir waren schon häufig dort...
Lenzer Heide in der Schweiz.... das wäre auch noch ein Tipp.

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, kannst Du Dich gerne noch einmal melden.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## zrk (31. März 2013)

Caro2305 schrieb:


> Wir haben nach ein bisschen Recherche die Region Vinschgau entdeckt, habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen?



Schau mal in Nauders, Hotel "Central" bieten auch geführte Touren bzw. geben euch Tips.


----------



## aufgehts (31. März 2013)

http://www.bikereldorado.com/index.php
http://www.jagdhof.com/de/bodyactivity-mountainbike-touren.php

da sind sicherlich einige touren für euch zu finden.

wir kommen im juli wieder.


----------



## simply-out (31. März 2013)

http://www.sattlerenglhof.com/
Hier wurden wir bestens betreut und haben auch GPS Daten erhalten.
Es gibt eine grosse Auswahl und auch geführte Touren werden angeboten.
http://www.bikereldorado.com/


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2013)

Ich bin auch für Nauders  Da war ich letztes Jahr. Es gibt superschöne Touren für jeden Geschmack und die Trails sind nicht so überlaufen wie z. B in Ischgl. Man ist auch schnell mal im Vinschgau oder in Graubünden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2013)

Sucht ihr eher was Ri. Osten oder Ri. Westen? Das Vinschgau ist ganz nett, aber mir wär´s dort im Hochsommer zu heiß. Das Tal selber find ich jetzt landschaftlich nicht so den Brüller... Ich würde lieber Ri. Dolomiten fahren, z.B. hinter ins Pustertal, Olang oder Welsberg. Da habt ihr halt gleich großes Kino vor der Haustür. In Welsberg wohnt man im Aparthotel Sunnleit´n super, der Bruder der Besitzerin leitet das Hotel Dolomiten. Bei beiden Betrieben bekommt man Tourtipps bzw. kann geführte Touren machen.
Steinegger Hof ist auch super, jedoch braucht man schon ganz gute Grundkondition, weil´s gleich vom Haus weg bergauf geht und keine Talroller möglich sind.
Auch das Hotel Jonathan in Natz bei Brixen kann ich empfehlen, bei Brixen gibt´s auch Flowtrails en masse und man ist auch schnell an der Lüsner Alm, die wirklich großes Dolomitenkino bietet! Überhaupt ist die Nähe zu Brixen super, da man halt auch neben dem Biken noch was anfangen kann, mal abends in eine nette Bar oder die Aquaarena. Wenn der Geldbeutel etwas mehr hergibt, ist auch das Hotel Krone in Brixen sehr zu empfehlen. Wenn man Gondeln will, kann man das nach Meransen hinauf.


----------



## contesssa (5. April 2013)

Kann die Uina-Bernina-Tour sehr empfehlen....wird von scuol aus angeboten mit Gepäcktransport. Wenn man das nicht will, kann man die leicht umstrukturieren. Ich war bei der Schiebe-Tragepassage von Livigno zur La Stretta doch ganz froh, nur den Tageskram dabei zu haben. Aber der trail oben war dann einfach super und der Blick auf den Berninagletscher gänsehauterzeugend. Der Berninatrail nach Pontresina ging dann auch ziemlich an die Substanz....
Ich war insgesamt 6 Tage dort und habe noch eine Tour von S-chanf über die Martin-Kesch-Hütte runter nach Bergün gemacht und eine weitere durch das Tal von S-charl. Wie gesagt, ich hab das bisschen umstrukturiert, um möglichst viel zu fahren.


----------



## contesssa (5. April 2013)

Ähm....Der Berninatrail nach Poschiavo ist natürlich gemeint
Aber ich glaube, vom Pass nach Pontresina fährt sichs auch schön....gemütlich und stressarm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caro2305 (7. April 2013)

Wow, danke für die ganzen Antwort.
Nach einiger Recherche und dem Feedback hier haben wir uns jetzt für den Vinschgau entschieden, sehr wahrscheinlich für Schlanders.
Da wir jetzt in einer Gruppe von wahrscheinlich 10 Leuten fahren werden, werden wir keine geführten Touren machen.
Kennt sich trotzdem jemand in der Gegend aus und hat noch einige Tipps oder einfach Erfahrungen?
Wäre super


----------

